# Super gemacht!!!



## michi(72) (17. März 2009)

Ich möchte das gesamte Team loben. 

Ich war den Winter über fast gar nicht hier gewesen und schaue mich gerade mal wieder so um, weil wir vielleicht jetzt doch einen Teich im Garten machen wollen. Durch meine beiden Balkon-Minis habe ich wohl die anderen angesteckt. 

Deshalb habe ich erst jetzt gesehen, wie schön die Aufteilung z. B. bei den Pflanzen geworden ist. War bestimmt eine ganz schöne Arbeit gewesen, aber dafür ist es sehr gut geworden.  

Weiter so!!!!!


----------



## Annett (17. März 2009)

*AW: Super gemacht!!!*

Hallo Michi,

solche Worte lesen wir alle gerne und sie machen zumindest mich, wie jedes Mal wenn solch ein Thema eröffnet wird, etwas verlegen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. März 2009)

*AW: Super gemacht!!!*

Annett ! Du ? Verlegen ?


----------



## michi(72) (18. März 2009)

*AW: Super gemacht!!!*

Da braucht überhaupt niemand verlegen zu sein, ganz und gar nicht!
Wer sich die Mühe und die Arbeit macht, der kann auch dafür ein Lob bekommen, und nicht nur für die Neugestaltung.


----------



## Annett (18. März 2009)

*AW: Super gemacht!!!*

Hallo Michi.

Darf ich fragen, was genau Du mit "Neugestaltung" meinst? 
Am neuen Lexikon hat sich ein Teil des Mod-Teams zu schaffen gemacht. 
Zusätzlich haben uns einige User freiwillig dabei unterstützt, die Bilderlinks zu aktualisieren, da wir die veraltete Galerie, in der diese Bilder lagen, von unnötigem Balast befreien wollten. 

Die Unterteilung des Forums im Bereich Pflanzen ist schon längere Zeit so. 


Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: 
Lob und Dank gebürt mindestens genauso all jenen Usern, die sich hier regelmäßig aktiv einbringen und so das Forum mit Leben füllen. 

Keine aktiven User - kein funktionierendes Forum.

@Kai-Uwe


----------



## michi(72) (18. März 2009)

*AW: Super gemacht!!!*

Hallo Annett,
mit der Neugestaltung meinte ich das Lexikon.  Wie gesagt, ich war länger nicht hier gewesen und noch länger nicht im Lexikon. 
Aber du hast Recht, wenn es nicht auch die Freiwilligen gäbe, dann würde vieles nicht funktionieren, nicht hier und auch nicht bei z. B. Vereinen. Meist bleibt es zwar an den Gleichen hängen, aber leider ist es so. 
Auch den Usern, die ich leider vergessen hatte (noch einmal ein ) vielen Dank, sie haben mir ja auch schon viel geholfen!!!!!


----------



## Dodi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Super gemacht!!!*

Hallo Michi!

Besten Dank im Namen aller Beteiligter - ein wenig Lob tut manchmal echt gut! 

Ich muss zugeben, ich war auch im ersten Moment etwas verlegen, so dass ich mich erst jetzt äussere...

Ja, was wäre die Welt ohne Freiwillige?


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2009)

*AW: Super gemacht!!!*

@Dodi
Ohne Freiwillige? Würden wir noch heute in ner Höhle hocken, Mammut kauen und so lustige Worte wie "bam, bam" benutzen...   

@Michi
Danke fürs Lob, zumal wenns so unverhoft kommt. 

@alle die mitgeholfen haben
Auch mal ein fettes *Danke!* an euch. So, nu isses raus.


----------

